

OneSec - A revolution in self-expression - blacktar
http://www.indiegogo.com/onesec

======
wpietri
I was entirely prepared to think it idiotic. But having watched Kevin Kelly's
"one minute vacation" video (which they link), I'm now willing suspend
disbelief:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjD995hJKOM>

Of course, that video is shot and assembled by an expert journalist and
photographer, and each one of the seconds adds to create a whole impression of
a two-month trip.

So I think the challenge for them is helping the middle of the bell curve make
something as good. A big challenge indeed!

~~~
TylerE
I found that video very offputting. I couldn't linger on scenes I found
interesting.

------
ClHans
Good luck. That looks like a terrible idea, but good luck all the same.

Please share whatever lessons you learn in marketing and promoting, of course
--I know we could always use another perspective on that side of the
challenge.

~~~
c1sc0
Sir, I respect your sportsmanship. Challenge accepted: whatever comes of this,
I'll do a post on both the technical and marketing challenges.

------
tibbon
Is this real? I'm not trying to be mean, but 12Second.tv tried this (although
12x as long) and didn't do so well...

Times change I guess. And maybe 12x as short is 12x as cool.

~~~
blacktar
Oh yes, this is real. And yes, OneSec is 12x cool as TwelveSec. And dare I say
it's going to be better executed? :)

~~~
danso
Execution is everything. Instagram was well-preceded by Hipstamatic (and every
other photo-service). Airbnb was a decade or so late after Craigslist.

------
JonLim
Perhaps I am very skeptical and cynical, but I am having trouble seeing this
work.

I like the concept, I like what your vision is for it, and I like the example
video you've done.

Problem? Video is incredibly expensive to host and serve, and even more
difficult to monetize. What are your plans around that? A paid app?
Advertisements? Magic?

Trying to keep an open mind, and I wish you the best of luck regardless!

~~~
blacktar
I guess YouTube and Instagram didn't worry too much about server costs and
revenue models. I think it's safe to say they did ok regardless.

~~~
JonLim
And how many tried before, during, and after YouTube and Instagram?

Many, many more.

------
puja108
Really curious how this crowd-funding thing will go for you guys, could even
make a case study! ;) I definitely like the product already.

~~~
c1sc0
At this point we're curious about it too. Still a long way to go. I promise
I'll do a blog post with the things we've learned.

~~~
blacktar
I'm really looking forward to doing some more product videos and see what
people think. I believe OneSec is one of these things that it's hard to
explain but that you instantly grasp once you see it in action.

------
Cyranix
Missed opportunity: promo video should have been 1 second long.

